# Come and get them



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

*Idaho to Offer Looser Wolf Hunt Rules*
Idaho wildlife managers will propose a wolf hunt without quotas in much of the state, but hunters so far have purchased only a fraction of the tags needed to kill the rangy predators, compared with the first hunt in 2009.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh if only I could!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The only State thinking properly now, hope they get away with it before the anti's some how screw it up.


----------

